# Would this be covered by burton lifetime baseplate warranty?



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

Another shot


----------



## blockay (Jan 4, 2013)

sxdaca said:


> Another shot


i doubt they would, but only way to find out is call them!


----------



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

Forget the hassle of dealing with a warranty, expecially if you're not even sure it will be warrantied, just get some epoxy and a c-clamp and fix it yourself. It should hold


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

sxdaca said:


> Another shot


Call Burton Warranty. They will replace that for sure. If you try to epoxy, or jimmy it yourself it will most likely void your warranty. Just call them.


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Call Burton Warranty. They will replace that for sure. If you try to epoxy, or jimmy it yourself it will most likely void your warranty. Just call them.


I'm definitely going to try.

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

I had a ratchet on my cartels break and BurtonBindings (member here) helped me out. I called the 1-800 number and they are sending me out some replacement parts. 

You can also email [email protected]

My dealings were very positive


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Lifetime warranty on baseplates with Burton call them.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

It's part of the baseplate, baseplate has a lifetime warranty... What was teh question again?!? :dunno:


----------



## deepcove (Oct 20, 2012)

sxdaca said:


> I just noticed this defect after my toe strap coming off and I'm wondering if the warranty is running in this product. I think this is the burton custom 09/10. I love this binding and I hope to be able to ride it again without any problem.



My kid broke 2 Burton baseplates in the exact same spot. They will warranty it. At least you still have your toe strap.....Burton refused to replace a missing toe strap when my son lost his due to the broken base plate.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Burton is awesome on the phone and hooks it up, they're like the only company that can actually afford it lol. If you don't call them you earned your busted binder


----------

